# Please help with choosing a gyuto



## jalapenocheese (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all

I hope I can get some guidance on choosing a Japanese knife that I'm looking to add to our kitchen. Currently, we have an 8" Shun Premier Chef's knife that's about 5.5 years old but I'm relegating it as a back-up knife.

I'm not a professional but I love to cook (and adore kitchen stuff). I would use this knife for cutting vegetables and meats.

I feel like an 8" knife is just the right size for me, but seeing that I'll be ordering a new Japanese knife over the internet, I wouldn't have a chance to try it out. I have browsed a few websites on 8" gyutos but most of the time I get overwhelmed with choices and have no idea which one to get. My budget range is between $100-200.

I saw this on Amazon and wonder if this is a step up from the Shun Premier? Or is there something better at a similar price point?

Thanks for reading and hope to get some advice from you all.

JC


----------



## kevin lin (Nov 6, 2015)

Speak with Jon at Japanese Knife Imports. He's the owner of the shop and is incredibly knowledgeable about Japanese knives. Everything Jon sells is great quality. 

I would recommend a 240mm gyuto. Though the 210mm gyuto is essentially 8", most people tend to gravitate towards the 240mm.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I second recommendation to talk to Jon at JKI.
In what ways do you want a step up? Please elaborate on your cutting, your preferences, likes and dislikes about your current knife.
That Yoshihiro you listed is probably more of a lateral move than an upgrade. 

More importantly...how do you sharpen?


----------



## jalapenocheese (Jan 26, 2016)

foody518 said:


> I second recommendation to talk to Jon at JKI.
> In what ways do you want a step up? Please elaborate on your cutting, your preferences, likes and dislikes about your current knife.
> That Yoshihiro you listed is probably more of a lateral move than an upgrade.
> 
> More importantly...how do you sharpen?


I'm outside US but I can speak with Jon.

Foody, you've given me a lot to think about! I think what I want is a blade that can withstand hard vegetables and bones (?). I find with the Shun, while it has been great, it easily "chips" when used with kabocha squash or chicken bones. I cook a lot and would like to have a knife that is smooth to cut with. I've had it sharpened by a local person and I found it wasn't as great as the in-house sharpening that Shun has (I'd send it in.)

Ok, you might crucify me for this but I don't do any maintenance on my knife. I'm totally clueless on how to do this, that's why I would send it in to Shun to have it sharpened.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

jalapenocheese said:


> I'm outside US but I can speak with Jon.
> 
> Foody, you've given me a lot to think about! I think what I want is a blade that can withstand hard vegetables and bones (?). I find with the Shun, while it has been great, it easily "chips" when used with kabocha squash or chicken bones. I cook a lot and would like to have a knife that is smooth to cut with. I've had it sharpened by a local person and I found it wasn't as great as the in-house sharpening that Shun has (I'd send it in.)
> 
> Ok, you might crucify me for this but I don't do any maintenance on my knife. I'm totally clueless on how to do this, that's why I would send it in to Shun to have it sharpened.


Do you mean you are cutting through bone, instead of around it? The Shun's not a knife I would imagine using well for bones. I'd probably get a dedicated meat cleaver or boning knife, or otherwise take a sturdier thicker knife and put a really obtuse angle on the edge.

Kabocha - thin-ish works pretty well if the edge is keen, not too acute, and you don't force or twist in the cut, or slam down on the board (especially at an angle! Edge killer/potential chip maker right there). But a big thick chopper may work here as well.

Will whoever sharpens for Shun in your area agree to also service a knife from another brand? Do you have other knives to use while waiting for your knife to be serviced?

Honestly if you've got the potential for hitting bone, I'd say use another knife, a heftier one made of a softer more forgiving steel, or a thicker knife with a conservative edge angle. Do you have any knife like this?

No interest in crucifying here, but the relatively simple reality that it's pretty dang useful and satisfying to be able to maintain your own things (likely there's no one who is more invested in the results and condition of your own stuff than you are).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

You would be sorry if you sent your knife to Shun for sharpening.  Aside from the shipping costs, their game is to remove a ridiculous amount of metal and give you a ridiculously obtuse edge.  You would be far better served with a Chef's Choice, or minosharp, or using most any local sharpener, bad as they might be.

Take Benusers advice, you'll have a far better knife.


----------



## KaiyaRain (Jan 21, 2018)

foody518 said:


> I second recommendation to talk to Jon at JKI.
> In what ways do you want a step up? Please elaborate on your cutting, your preferences, likes and dislikes about your current knife.
> That Yoshihiro you listed is probably more of a lateral move than an upgrade.
> 
> More importantly...how do you sharpen?


Hello - I am looking for a gift for my friend and I have decided on a japanese knife, Gyuto...I think. I am buying for someone who enjoys cooking but doesnt do it a lot. He would be chopping veggies, possibly cutting meat, chicken, and splitting apart chicken legs-wings for the grill. He likes things that are impressive and will last. The last knife I got him was a very nice wusthof and it is already broken, handle came apart. It was about $120. I can spend up to $200. In this chain you suggest talking to 'Jon at JKI' - how do I go about doing that, is JKI for the website Japanese Knife Imports? Also, if you or anyone else could just make some suggestions, i am happy to just go that route as well. Just want to get this done, its SO INCREDIBLY OVERWHELMING. So, the knife would be general use, but should be impressive, and last a long time please.
Thank you in advance for any advice, it is more than appreciated!


----------



## KaiyaRain (Jan 21, 2018)

benuser said:


> Not easy to get a Wüsthof broken. What happened?


Im not sure, he didnt even tell me it happened. I was over to his house for a party and I was making martinis and I was going through his kitchen drawers for a long stirring spoon and I saw the knife - the handle had separated from the knife part...anyway he doesnt know I know so I thought a nice bday gift would be to replace it but with something japanese and "cooler" than the Wusthof - nothing against them..and of course something that will last


----------



## KaiyaRain (Jan 21, 2018)

benuser said:


> I wouldn't insist on buying him a knife.


Well, hes a very good friend so I am buying him a replacement I just wanted help on which to buy.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone looking for bling I typically recommend these: https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/hammered-damascus-series. They are currently all sold out for the gyuto, and also your friend would not be able to use them as cavalierly as a Wusty.

google Tanaka damascus and you will find some nice knives in various alloys, again though, not for the cavalier.

The Yoshihiro is an OK choice, but for around the same money you could get the much better Tanaka, in vg-10 or blue 2 (carbon clad in stainless). Also the Ginsan (fully stainless), and that one is only a little more money.

High quality work horses, not so blingy but maybe better suited to your friend:
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/aus-10-series
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-uraku


----------



## KaiyaRain (Jan 21, 2018)

rick alan - Thank you very much for you reply and suggestions. I am switching to a Santuko now because it seems that might be better suited for him. After reading more thoroughly into this forum, I realized I did not provide enough info so once I did that someone suggested getting a Santuko instead as he is smaller in stature so his hands are not big, he is not a rock chopper and Im not sure the tip of the knife is all that used by him. I started a new thread as I couldnt quite figure out how to do that with my first post - it says 'HELP please....' if you would like to offer suggestions I would GREATLY appreciate it! I need to buy it today because his bday is Friday


----------

